# Show us your favorite companion,and tell us why they are four favorite



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

this is my constant companion her name is Dottie,she is a chihuahua and rat terrier,she is the most spirited and sweet little dog,she has never met a stranger,and seems to always know when you are in pain or having a bad day she will do anything she can to make you smile and keep your attention on her,we have a very old toy poodle that is completely blind Dottie helps lead her around in the yard when they go out and during severe rainstorms Dottie will lay with her to comfort her,Dottie is the best little dog i have ever had,or could wish to have


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

She's beautiful! 
My wife and I have what we were told is a chihuahua dachusund mix. Her name is Allie.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't have my own dog in this moment but for a leaving I am a Dog Walker and Dog trainer  and i work with 18 dogs every day.

These are some of my buddies

Take care

Volp


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Beanflip said:


> She's beautiful!
> My wife and I have what we were told is a chihuahua dachusund mix. Her name is Allie.
> 
> 
> ...


Allie looks like a sweet little dog


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Volp said:


> I don't have my own dog in this moment but for a leaving I am a Dog Walker and Dog trainer  and i work with 18 dogs every day.
> 
> These are some of my buddies
> 
> ...


Volp that has got to be a fun job,and it looks like you got a great bunch of buddies


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

thats my little girl, lilo.





  








P1130139




__
Geko


__
Apr 2, 2014


__
5







there is nothing better than the love of a dog for his master.

have a nice day,
geko


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Geko said:


> thats my little girl, lilo.
> 
> there is nothing better than the love of a dog for his master.
> 
> ...


Geko this is the girl that loves to sing the blues isn't she,what a beautiful dog


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

wow only three dog or cat lovers out there,that's pretty sad right there,that's a life i wouldn't want to live one without a little friend to keep me company


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm sure Charles will post here soon. His master is called Zeno. My wife and have chose to spoil everyone else's pets instead if owning one. Our lifestyle wouldn't be fair to a pets since we aren't home a lot. Great post Bigron!!!!!!!!!!


----------

